# searching for books written about the palate



## alisha nicole (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm a former hot line cook and present pastry chef. being mostly self-taught, i read A LOT of books. i make a habit of collecting poignant reference materials to fact-check my ideas when i'm developing new dishes, and i love collecting technique-focused culinary literature. i was discussing the impact of acid on the palate with my executive chef the other day, and i realized that i have no books about the palate itself. i feel as though i understand the palate well, and how to balance the tastes to produce optimum flavor, but i would LOVE to have material on the topic that i could read.

so, my question is, does anyone have any book recommendations in regard to the palate specifically? i'm incredibly interested in the science of the palate and why/how these different qualities of food combine chemically to produce certain sensations, but a culinarian perspective would please me just the same. thank you all in advance if you've any tips on reading.

also, if anyone has any personal cooking traditions or beliefs in regard to how to cook flavor combinations that best please the palate and would like to share, i'd love the insight. so much of my own has grown from bits and pieces of what others in the kitchen have shared with me. 

thanks again, every one. cook and be merry. ( :


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Alisha Nicole:

*The Chef's Palate*

*Flavor Contributors*

*Gastronomy*

*The Flavor Bible*

*Culinary Artistry*

*On Food and Cooking*

*CookWise*

*BakeWise*

*Modernist Cuisine*

*Ratio*

*What Einstein Told His Cook*, *What Einstein Told His Cook 2*

*Nutrition For Dummies* [*Read Chapter 15*: Why You Like the Foods You Like]

*Molecular Gastronomy*


----------



## reginathorpe (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks again for the list of books, i have found out that a collection of books is essential for my ongoing education in the culinary arena


----------



## alisha nicole (Apr 7, 2010)

thank you so much! i don't know why i never saw your response before now, but really-- thank you.


----------

